# Lakers re-sign Smush... *cough



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The Lakers have re-signed Squish Parker on a one year contract for around $1.4mill. The story is on ESPN.com. I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

I think I just threw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

I smell bull****


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

link? I dont see **** about this on espn.com


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

So did I freak anybody out? Mitch isn't THAT retarded.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

no, but once the others click this thread you are going to be hated more then k.o.b.e.b.r.y.a.n.t.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*



Cris said:


> no, but once the others click this thread you are going to be hated more then k.o.b.e.b.r.y.a.n.t.


 Oh cmon...just havin fun. If you hated Smush as much as I did then you would see how this is pretty funny to me. I would have shat bricks if I had come across this post!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

PG - Farmar, Slush, Crittenton, SWilliams, and Vujacic --- hmmmmmm great job Kupychack!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

BTW..just curious, does anybody know what the future holds for Smush? Any teams actually interested? I say he is in the NBA next year...barely.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

you gonna give some folks heart attacks with a thread like this...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

I heard the heat might look at him, otherwise id say he is back playing with arias in greece.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

O so this is fake tx alot *******!! ::upset:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

I bet you sometime next year he goes off on Kobe and Phil. That will be pretty funny. He needs to go back to the playground.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*



David_Ortiz said:


> O so this is fake tx alot jacka$s!! ::upset:


I love you too:headbang:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Speaking about Smush....



> *POINT GUARD SEARCH*
> 
> The Heat has expressed interest in free agent point guard Steve Francis, agent Jeff Fried said. Miami's other free agent options include Brevin Knight, Jannero Pargo and *Smush Parker*.


http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/171690.html


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

This thread does not deliver.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Have fun Shaq n Wade when you are both open and Smush hoists up a 20 footer only 5 seconds into the offense. Shaq will have some very quotable quotes on Squish.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This thread does not deliver.


huh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Nice try, pimp. If I hadn't been on ESPN.com already before reading this, I might've believed it. 

If, however, this was true, I would have gone insane.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

You made me sharpen my samurai sword for no reason...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Yeah. You suck a lot. This is not **** to joke about.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*



elcap15 said:


> Yeah. You suck a lot. This is not **** to joke about.


Ah thank you...thank you very much....:nah:


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

clippers.


----------



## Homer Simpson (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

lol Lakers fans on here almost had a heart attack


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Not nice to joke about this. :azdaja:


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

I almost became a clipper fan when I saw this!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Why you guys hate that poor man so much? He had to stay at the hotel and played his heart out everytime he stepped on the court


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*



nguyen_milan said:


> Why you guys hate that poor man so much? He had to stay at the hotel and played his heart out everytime he stepped on the court


Are you freakin serious?!? I dont have enough time to explain so I will quote myself with one of my old posts. The premise is that a friend of a friend was sitting behind the Lakers bench in Golden State. He started ragging on Smush for not being able to make a FT, Kobe and others started laughing at him. Some guy on this site thought it wasnt' very nice to rag on Squish so here was my response:

He has every right to talk smack to that piece-o-feces PG. He is a public figure getting paid plenty if he doesn't want to here that crap then go back to the playground where you belong with the And 1 tour. HE SHOULD GET RAGGED ON IF HE IS AN NBA PG WHO CAN’T MAKE HIS FREETHROWS!!! Getting rid of him is the best example in the history of mankind of addition by subtraction. When it comes to basketball the man is retarded. He was gifted with a lot of athletic talent and no brain to speak of. The sun shined on his *** for the first week of the 05-06 season and we all thought we found a diamond in the rough. What we found was petrified cow ****...HATED HIM! 4 SNAPS OF THE FINGERS IN "Z" FORMATION


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Nice waste of time this was...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

If this News were true it would definitely suck but alot of you guys are over reacting to the joke. It's almost as if 'DaRizzle' talked about all your Mothers or something personal. You guys shouldn't take anything (like basketball teams Offseason) too seriously that doesn't pay your bills nor put food on your table.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Thanks for coming to my defense...Even though it IS something personal to anybody who is a member here...the Lakers, near and dear to all of our hearts. I can only imagine all the reactions when first seeing the title to this post...Priceless!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Because im bored today and i just found this gem..

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XKhP3PnB_xM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XKhP3PnB_xM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Made my day!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Wow that just brightened my day!

Youtube's the best


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*



The One said:


> You guys shouldn't take anything (like basketball teams Offseason) too seriously that doesn't pay your bills nor put food on your table.


Smush playing for the Lakers really has the same effect.

Whenever I see Smush play, my system quickly vomits any food that I put in my body and I also lose motivation to go to work the next day.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*

Hey, that video Cuban posted was pretty ****ing funny. :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers re-sign Smush...*



CubanLaker said:


> Because im bored today and i just found this gem..
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XKhP3PnB_xM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XKhP3PnB_xM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Made my day!


Hilarious. :lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

who is the guy sitting in front of shaq?


----------

